
Fake Facebook widget infects 3% of users with malware - kkim
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/01/03/Facebook-hack-fuels-Web-2.0-concerns_1.html
======
ereldon
looks like facebook has shut this app down:

[http://www.marketingshift.com/2008/1/facebook-bans-adware-
fr...](http://www.marketingshift.com/2008/1/facebook-bans-adware-from-
zango.cfm)

